# Need a RAW picture



## MiamiArt (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi all,

My equipment is not working at the moment. I'm working on a post focusing on lighting and need a relatively good picture of an aquascape shot in RAW format so that I can make adjustments in Photoshop.

Are there any nice, helpful people out there that know what RAW is that would be willing to email me one shot? If you are, please send it to [email protected]. I'll be sure to credit you and your picture in the post.

Thanks in advance,

Art


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I can go run to the school and take a shot in RAW format. 

Just give me 15mins or so and I will send you a shot.

-Caton


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, I tried to send it, but my computer is being lame and I can't. Sorry....


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I can send one after work. PM me if you still need one later tonight.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Art, if you're using CS3, 4 or 5 you can open a jpeg in ACR and do almost all of the same adjustments as you can to a raw file. You wont have the same latitude but more often then not it works just fine.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Art, when's the next podcast coming out? I listened to the ones you have on iTunes, and enjoyed them. Last one was in July I believe.


----------

